# Best cigar under $10



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

What is the best cigar on the market for under $10? I am very uneducated when it comes to cigars and don't know what to look for.

"If it ain't scratched, it's just a moped" - Me


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I really like JR Ultimates and think they are a lot of cigar for a fair price.

https://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigars


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8...I usually pick them up for around $100 a box which would make them about 4 bucks a stick...you can always try them from a retail store and they'd still only be about $6-$7 a piece...I like the maduro best, but the candela is nice for a change of pace (it's minty/grassy notes make it a better summer cigar though), but every now and again you can find them in a sungrown wrapper...now the sungrown version...THAT is probably your best cigar available for less than a sawbuck...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## mano (Mar 17, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by hillcityjosh_
> 
> What is the best cigar on the market for under $10? I am very uneducated when it comes to cigars and don't know what to look for.
> 
> "If it ain't scratched, it's just a moped" - Me


Under $10 a stick will allow you to chose from at least 98% of the cigars out there, with hundreds or even thousands of different cigars to chose from. A cigar I love may taste awful to you, so I won't recommend a specific cigar.

New cigar smokers tend to like mild cigars in the corona or robusto size. These cigars are pleasant and will last about 45 minutes so they won't overwhelm the smoker. Dominican cigars tend to be on the mild side and Nicaraguan's tend to be more full bodied. The JR Ultimate is more of a full bodied cigar. They're highly regarded, but are not my cup of tea. Veteran cigar smokers often put down mild cigars because of their lack of complexity, but they all smoked mild cigars when they started.

Here are some recommendations for worthy mild cigars taking into account price is "wide open." I don't think you can go too wrong with any of them. However, do try others not on the list.

AVO
Montecristo
Montesino
Partagas
Don Diego
Cuesta Rey
Ashton Aged Maduro or regular line
Nat Sherman
Fuente Hemmingway Series

Macanudo's, which are very well made and mild are the best selling hand made cigar in the US. They are pleasant but bland smokes. I've heard that Gispert is a well-made nice tasting mild smoke that is fairly inexpensive, but I've never tried one.

Going a bit stronger there is Padron, Ashton VSG, the Fuente line, Torano and many others.

My recommendation is to go to a local tobacconist with a good reputation and buy a sampler of a dozen or so mild and a few medium bodied cigars. Buy more of the ones you like and go from there, until your own tast develops.

An alternative, is to go on cigar forums, including Herfer's Paradise and Cigar Weekly. The people who post tend to be extremely nice and there are threads specific to "newbies" who want to buy samplers. The experienced smokers tend to be generous and respectful of your situation, and you'll likely pay cheaper box prices rather than full retail for a single stick. You'll also get plenty of advise.

Before you know it, you'll be buying a humidor and filling it with your favorite cigars.


----------



## DaveInPhilly (May 16, 2005)

Apparently it also depends upon where you live and shop. Most of those listed in mano's post cannot be found for less than $10 in the shops I frequent at home in NY. 

Some can't even be found below that price point in the stores I frequent in down in PA (much lower tobaco tax). 

As for my 1/50th of a dollar - I have found myself smokeing a lot of CAOs recently, not necessarily my favorite, but a certainly a good cigar that tends to be less costly than others.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

If anyone is near downtown NYC there is a little shop on Nassau Street, Taino Cigars, that has some decent own make cigars that sell for less than $10.


----------



## mano (Mar 17, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by DaveInPhilly_
> 
> Apparently it also depends upon where you live and shop. Most of those listed in mano's post cannot be found for less than $10 in the shops I frequent at home in NY.
> 
> Some can't even be found below that price point in the stores I frequent in down in PA (much lower tobaco tax).


Dang, forgot about that pesky tobacco tax! In PA you should be able to pay less than $10 for a corona size of any of the cigars mentioned at any _reasonable_ cigar store. For the Hemmingway you may want to try the smaller Short Story.

If Josh lives in a state with high tobacco tax, buy online or make friends with BOTL (brothers of the leaf) in less expensive states.


----------

